# Denver Nuggets Survivor !



## melo4life

Hey Nugs fans, just thought I would make a little game seeing as a lot of other forums have their own team games, I was going to put this into Games, Games, Games forum except I thought that its only Nuggets players so it deserves to stay here. You have to take one point away from a player, and at the same time you have to add a point to a different player. *1 VOTE PER EVERY 2 HOURS*

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 15
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Lina Kleiza 14 -
Eduardo Najera 15
DeMarr Johnson 15
Reggie Evans 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 15
Yakhouba Diawara 14 -
Lina Kleiza 14 
Eduardo Najera 15
DeMarr Johnson 15
Reggie Evans 15


----------



## pliumbum

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 15
Yakhouba Diawara 14 -
Lina Kleiza 15 +
Eduardo Najera 15
DeMarr Johnson 14 -
Reggie Evans 15


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 16
Allen Iverson 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 15
Yakhouba Diawara 14
Lina Kleiza 15 +
Eduardo Najera 15
DeMarr Johnson 14 -
Reggie Evans 16 +


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 16
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
*Nene Hilario 16 (+)*
Yakhouba Diawara 14
Linus Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 15
*DerMarr Johnson 13 (-)*
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## WildByNature

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15 +
Linus Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 15
DerMarr Johnson 13 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## Karolis

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 +
Eduardo Najera 15
DerMarr Johnson 13 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 15
DerMarr Johnson 12 - 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 15
DerMarr Johnson 13 + 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 15
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 15
DerMarr Johnson 12 - 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 15 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 +
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 -
DerMarr Johnson 12 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## JS03

Carmelo Anthony 15 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16 +
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 13 -
DerMarr Johnson 12 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 +
DerMarr Johnson 12 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15

hehehe


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 
DerMarr Johnson 11 - 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 15
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 
*DerMarr Johnson 10 (-)* 
Reggie Evans 16
*Jamal Sampson 16 (+)*


----------



## soonerterp

Carmelo Anthony 15
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 16 (+)
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 
DerMarr Johnson 09 (-)
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 16 
Steve Blake 16 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 
DerMarr Johnson 8 (-)
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 15
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 17 +
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16 
Eduardo Najera 14 
DerMarr Johnson 9 - 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Ben

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 17 
Steve Blake 15 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17 +
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 9 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Knick Killer

Carmelo Anthony 14 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 17 
Steve Blake 15 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17 
Yakhouba Diawara 16 +
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 8 - 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## SirCharles34

Carmelo Anthony 13 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 +
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Sliccat

Carmelo Anthony 13 
Allen Iverson 16 +
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15 -


----------



## WildByNature

Carmelo Anthony 12 -
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 9 +
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 13 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linus Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 14
DerMarr Johnson 8 -
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 14 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 13 -
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 12 -
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 17
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 11 -
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 16 
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 18 +
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 11 
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15 -
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 16 
*Allen Iverson 15 (-)*
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 17 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 11 
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15
*Jamal Sampson 16 (+)*


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 + 
Allen Iverson 15 
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 16 - 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 11 
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 18 + 
Allen Iverson 15 
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 15 - 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 11 
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## WildByNature

Carmelo Anthony 17 - 
Allen Iverson 15 
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 15 
Linas Kleiza 16
Eduardo Najera 12 +
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 18 + 
Allen Iverson 15 
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 15 
Linas Kleiza 15 -
Eduardo Najera 12 
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 15
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 17 -
Allen Iverson 15 
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 15 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12 
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 15
Jamal Sampson 17 +


----------



## JMES HOME

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 18
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 17
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 16+
Jamal Sampson 17


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 16 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 19 +
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 -
Yakhouba Diawara 15
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 17


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 + 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 19 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 16 
Yakhouba Diawara 14 -
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 17


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 17 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 20 +
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 15 -
Yakhouba Diawara 14 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 17


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 18 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 20 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene Hilario 15 
Yakhouba Diawara 13 - 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 17


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 18 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 20 
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 15 
Yakhouba Diawara 13 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9+
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 16-


PEOPLE, NENE HAS NO LAST NAME. HE CHANGED IT OFFICIALLY TWO YEARS AGO TO SIMPLY NENE. PLEASE STOP USING HILARIO...


----------



## washingtonwizards00

Carmelo Anthony 18 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 20 
Steve Blake 16+
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 15 
Yakhouba Diawara 13 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 15-


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 19 + 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 20 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 15 
Yakhouba Diawara 13 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 14 -


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 19 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 21 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14 -
Yakhouba Diawara 13
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## WildByNature

Carmelo Anthony 18 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 21 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14 
Yakhouba Diawara 13
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 17 +
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 17 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Yakhouba Diawara 13
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 18 +
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 17 
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 22 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13 -
Yakhouba Diawara 13
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 18 
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13 
Yakhouba Diawara 13
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 +
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 15
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13 
Yakhouba Diawara 12 -
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## Auggie

Carmelo Anthony 17 
Allen Iverson 16 +
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 12 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 13 -


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 17 
Allen Iverson 16 +
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
*Yakhouba Diawara 11 (-)*
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
*Jamal Sampson 14 (+)*


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 18 +
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 10 (-)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 19 +
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 9 (-)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 20 +
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 8 (-)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 21 +
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 7 (-)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 22 +
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 6 (-)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 12
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carmelo Anthony 22
Allen Iverson 16 
JR Smith 22
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13
Yakhouba Diawara 6 
Linas Kleiza 15
*Eduardo Najera 11(-)*
DerMarr Johnson 9
*Reggie Evans 20(+)*
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 22
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 23 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 -
Yakhouba Diawara 6
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 23 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 23 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Yakhouba Diawara 5 -
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 24 +
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 23 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Yakhouba Diawara 4 -
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 24 
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 24 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 -
Yakhouba Diawara 4 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 25 + 
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 24 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 
Yakhouba Diawara 3 -
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 24 -
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 24 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 
Yakhouba Diawara 4 +
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 14


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 24
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 24 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 
*Yakhouba Diawara 3 (-)*
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
*Jamal Sampson 15 (+)*


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 24
Allen Iverson 16
JR Smith 25 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 -
Yakhouba Diawara 3 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 24
Allen Iverson 16 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Yakhouba Diawara 3 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 20 -
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 24
Allen Iverson 17 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Yakhouba Diawara 3 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 18 -
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 25 +
Allen Iverson 17 
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Yakhouba Diawara 2 - 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 18 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carmelo Anthony 25 
Allen Iverson 17 
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
*Yakhouba Diawara 1 -* 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
*Reggie Evans 19 +*
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 26 +
Allen Iverson 17 
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Yakhouba Diawara 0 - CYA DIA 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 18 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## Zuca

*Carmelo Anthony 26 (+)
Allen Iverson 17 (-)*
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## JS03

Carmelo Anthony 26 
Allen Iverson 17 
JR Smith 24 (-)
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 (+)
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 9
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 26 
Allen Iverson 17 
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
*DerMarr Johnson 8 (-)*
Reggie Evans 19 
*Jamal Sampson 16 (+)*


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 18 +
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11
Linas Kleiza 15
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 26 +
Allen Iverson 18 
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11
Linas Kleiza 14 -
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8 
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 26 
Allen Iverson 19 +
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11
Linas Kleiza 14 
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 7 -
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 26 
Allen Iverson 18
JR Smith 25+
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 -
Linas Kleiza 14 
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 27 + 
Allen Iverson 18
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Linas Kleiza 13 - 
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 28 + 
Allen Iverson 18
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Linas Kleiza 12 - 
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 29
Allen Iverson 18 +
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 
Linas Kleiza 11
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 8 -
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## SirCharles34

Carmelo Anthony 29
Allen Iverson 19 +
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10
Linas Kleiza 11
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 7 -
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 30 +
Allen Iverson 19 
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10
Linas Kleiza 10 -
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 7 
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## southnc

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 +
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 -
Linas Kleiza 10
Eduardo Najera 11
DerMarr Johnson 7
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16
__________________


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 10
*Eduardo Najera 10 -*
DerMarr Johnson 7
*Reggie Evans 20 +*
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 19+
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 10
Eduardo Najera 10 
DerMarr Johnson 7-
Reggie Evans 20 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 31 +
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 9 -
Eduardo Najera 10 
DerMarr Johnson 7
Reggie Evans 20 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 32 +
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 8 -
Eduardo Najera 10 
DerMarr Johnson 7
Reggie Evans 20 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 32
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 16
*Nene 10 (+)* 
Linas Kleiza 8
Eduardo Najera 10 
*DerMarr Johnson 6 (-)*
Reggie Evans 20 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 33 +
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 25
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Cmby 16
Nene 10
Linas Kleiza 7 -
Eduardo Najera 10 
DerMarr Johnson 6 
Reggie Evans 20 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 33 
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 26 +
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Cmby 16
Nene 9 -
Linas Kleiza 7 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 32 - 
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 26 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 +
Linas Kleiza 7 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 32 
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 27 + 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 -
Linas Kleiza 7 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 31 -
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 27
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 10 +
Linas Kleiza 7
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 31 -
Allen Iverson 19
JR Smith 28 +
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 -
Linas Kleiza 7
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 30 -
Allen Iverson 19 +
JR Smith 28 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 7
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 19 
JR Smith 29+ 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 - 
Linas Kleiza 7
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## JS03

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 20+ 
JR Smith 29
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 
Linas Kleiza 6 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 20 
JR Smith 30+
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7 -
Linas Kleiza 6 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 31 + 
Allen Iverson 20 
JR Smith 30
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7 
Linas Kleiza 5 - 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 32
Allen Iverson 20 +
JR Smith 30
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7 
Linas Kleiza 4 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 32
Allen Iverson 20 
JR Smith 31+
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6-
Linas Kleiza 4 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 33 +
Allen Iverson 20 
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 3-
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 32 -
Allen Iverson 20
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 4 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 33 + -
Allen Iverson 20
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 3 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 32 -
Allen Iverson 20
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 4 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 31 -
Allen Iverson 20 +
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 5
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Sliccat

Carmelo Anthony 31 
Allen Iverson 21 +
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6
Linas Kleiza 4-
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 31
Allen Iverson 21 
JR Smith 32+
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5-
Linas Kleiza 4
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 32 +
Allen Iverson 21 
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 3 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 31 -
Allen Iverson 21
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 4 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 30 -
Allen Iverson 21 +
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 5
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## JS03

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 5
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19 -
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 31 + 
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 4 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19 
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 30 -
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 5 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16

this is never going to end


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 29 -
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 6 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 28 -
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 7
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 +
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 32
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 6-
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 29 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 33_
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 4-
Linas Kleiza 6
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 29
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34+
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 3-
Linas Kleiza 6
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 30 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 3
Linas Kleiza 5 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 29 -
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 4 +
Linas Kleiza 5
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 28 -
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 5
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 +
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 4 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## WildByNature

Carmelo Anthony 28 -
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 4 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20 +
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## netsfan5

Carmelo Anthony 27 -
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 5
Linas Kleiza 4 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 21
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 27 
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 6+
Linas Kleiza 4 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 20-
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## netsfan5

Carmelo Anthony 27 -
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7
Linas Kleiza 4 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 28 +
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7
Linas Kleiza 3 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 +
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 7
Linas Kleiza 2 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 28 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 +
Linas Kleiza 2 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 5 -
Reggie Evans 19
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 28 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 
Linas Kleiza 3+ 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 5 
Reggie Evans 18-
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 + 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 
Linas Kleiza 2 - 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 5 
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 29
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8 
Linas Kleiza 1 -
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 5 
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 29
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 +
Linas Kleiza 1
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 4 -
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 30 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Linas Kleiza 0- CYA 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 4 
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 35+
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 8-
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 4
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## ballistixxx

I can't believe Kleiza was voted off... well...

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 -
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 +
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 4
Reggie Evans 18
Jamal Sampson 16

fight the oppression!


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 9 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 5+
Reggie Evans 17-
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
*Nene 10 (+)* 
Eduardo Najera 10
*DerMarr Johnson 4 (-)*
Reggie Evans 17
Jamal Sampson 16


----------



## foreman

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 + 
Eduardo Najera 10
DerMarr Johnson 4 
Reggie Evans 17 
Jamal Sampson 15 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 31 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 
Eduardo Najera 9 -
DerMarr Johnson 4 
Reggie Evans 17 
Jamal Sampson 15


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 31 
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 11 
Eduardo Najera 9 
DerMarr Johnson 5 +
Reggie Evans 17 
Jamal Sampson 14 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 31
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 +
Eduardo Najera 9
DerMarr Johnson 5 
Reggie Evans 17
Jamal Sampson 13 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 31
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 9
DerMarr Johnson 6 +
Reggie Evans 16 -
Jamal Sampson 13 
__________________


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 32 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 8 -
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 33 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 7 - 
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 34 +
Allen Iverson 22
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 6 - 
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 35 -
Allen Iverson 22 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 5
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 36 +
Allen Iverson 22 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 4 -
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 37 -
Allen Iverson 30 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 3
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13

If you go back up like 10 to 15 posts nobody was adding Iverson's points up so I did it. (Just so nobody thinks I'm cheating)


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 38 +
Allen Iverson 30 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 2 -
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13

Thanks bro


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 39
Allen Iverson 30 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 1 -
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 40 +
Allen Iverson 30 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
Eduardo Najera 0 - CYA
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 41 +
Allen Iverson 30 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 12 -


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 42 -
Allen Iverson 30 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
DerMarr Johnson 6
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## JS03

Carmelo Anthony 42 
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
DerMarr Johnson 5 -
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 42 - 
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12 
DerMarr Johnson 4
Reggie Evans 16 
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## southnc

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 31 -
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18 +
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12
DerMarr Johnson 4
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12
*DerMarr Johnson 3 (-)*
Reggie Evans 16
*Jamal Sampson 13 (+)* - Jamal had one point stolen in one of box3876 posts (Jamal had 12 points and after his post, was with just 11, and he put the minus signal in Carmelo Anthony)


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 43 +
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 12
DerMarr Johnson 2 (-)
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 13


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 13 +
DerMarr Johnson 2 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 12 -


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
DerMarr Johnson 2 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 + 
Allen Iverson 31 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
DerMarr Johnson 1 -
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 + 
Allen Iverson 31 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
DeMarr Johnson 0 - SRRY DeMARR
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 11


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 45 +
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 10 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 9 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 7 -


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 11
Reggie Evans 11
Jamal Sampson 8 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 11
Reggie Evans 11
Jamal Sampson 9


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 33 +
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 11
Reggie Evans 11
Jamal Sampson 9


----------



## ¹²³

melo4life said:


> Carmelo Anthony 49 +
> Allen Iverson 32
> JR Smith 34
> Steve Blake 18
> Marcus Camby 16
> Nene 14
> Reggie Evans 16
> Jamal Sampson 7 -





ballistixxx said:


> Carmelo Anthony 48 -
> Allen Iverson 32
> JR Smith 24
> Steve Blake 13
> Marcus Camby 12
> Nene 11
> Reggie Evans 11
> Jamal Sampson 8 +


Well, I think ballistixxx got it wrong, he chaged all the numbers from the previous poster.

What should we do know?


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 34 +
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 11
Reggie Evans 11
Jamal Sampson 9


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 34 
JR Smith 24
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 11
Reggie Evans 11
Jamal Sampson 8 -


----------



## ¹²³

melo4life said:


> Carmelo Anthony 49 +
> Allen Iverson 32
> *JR Smith 34
> Steve Blake 18
> Marcus Camby 16
> Nene 14
> Reggie Evans 16*
> Jamal Sampson 7 -





ballistixxx said:


> Carmelo Anthony 48 -
> Allen Iverson 32
> *JR Smith 24
> Steve Blake 13
> Marcus Camby 12
> Nene 11
> Reggie Evans 11*
> Jamal Sampson 8 +


Well, I think ballistixxx got it wrong, he chaged all the numbers from the previous poster.

What should we do know?

This game is a joke, I pointed out something pretty important and people just ignored me. 

:thumbdown: :sigh:


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8 -

There, fixed


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 14
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 7 -


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 34
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby I6
Nene 1A
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 33 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 15 +
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 32 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 16 +
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8


----------



## box3876

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 8


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 7 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 6 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 50 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 5 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 51 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 4 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 52 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 17
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 3 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 52 
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31 -
Steve Blake 18 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18 +
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 3


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 53 +
Allen Iverson 32
JR Smith 31 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18 
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 2 -


----------



## Zuca

Carmelo Anthony 53
*Allen Iverson 31 (-)*
JR Smith 31 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18
Reggie Evans 16
*Jamal Sampson 3 (+)* - Jamal here and Eric Williams in Bobcats board! LOL


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 54 +
Allen Iverson 31 
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 2 -

WAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??? Lol, but this is my main forum


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 55 + 
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 1 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 56 -
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 31
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 18
Reggie Evans 16
Jamal Sampson 0 C YA Jamal


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 56 
Allen Iverson 31 
JR Smith 30 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 19 +
Reggie Evans 16


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 56 -
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 29
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 20
Reggie Evans 16


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 56 
Allen Iverson 31 
JR Smith 28 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 21 +
Reggie Evans 16


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 57 +
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 28 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 21 
Reggie Evans 15 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 57 
Allen Iverson 31
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 22 +
Reggie Evans 14 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 57 -
Allen Iverson 31 +
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 13


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 56 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 13


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 57 +
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 12 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 56 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 11


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 57 +
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 10 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 58 -
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 28
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 23
Reggie Evans 9


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 58 
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 27 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 24 +
Reggie Evans 9


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 58 - 
Allen Iverson 32 +
JR Smith 26
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 25
Reggie Evans 9


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 59 +
Allen Iverson 32 
JR Smith 26
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 25
Reggie Evans 8 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 59 -
Allen Iverson 33 +
JR Smith 26
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 25
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 59 
Allen Iverson 33 
JR Smith 25 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 26 +
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 58-
Allen Iverson 33 
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 17 +
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7
__________________


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 56 -
Allen Iverson 33 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## AiQ

Carmelo Anthony 55 -
Allen Iverson 34 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 55 
Allen Iverson 34 
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 19+
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 6-


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 54 -
Allen Iverson 35 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 120
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 52 -
Allen Iverson 37 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 120
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 50 -
Allen Iverson 39 +
JR Smith 25 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 120
Nene 26 
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 50 
Allen Iverson 39 
JR Smith 24 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 27 +
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 49 -
Allen Iverson 40 + 
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 28
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 41 +
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 28
Reggie Evans 7


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 41 
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 28
Reggie Evans 6 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 41
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 29 +
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 41 +
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 30
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 42 +
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 30
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 43 +
JR Smith 23
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 30
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 45 
Allen Iverson 43 
JR Smith 21 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 31 +
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 44 -
Allen Iverson 44 +
JR Smith 21 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 20
Nene 31 
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 44 
Allen Iverson 44 
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 29 -
Nene 31 +
Reggie Evans 6


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 45 +
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 29 
Nene 31 
Reggie Evans 5 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 46 +
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 29 
Nene 31 
Reggie Evans 4


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 
Allen Iverson 46 
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18 -
Nene 32 +
Reggie Evans 4


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 46
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18 
Nene 32 
Reggie Evans 3 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 47 +
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 32
Reggie Evans 2 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 48 +
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 32
Reggie Evans 2


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 48 
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 32
Reggie Evans 1 -


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 48
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene Hilario 32
Yakhouba Diawara 1 +
Linus Kleiza 1 +
Eduardo Najera 1 +
DerMarr Johnson 1 +
Reggie Evans 1
Jamal Sampson 1 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 48 
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 33 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 48
JR Smith 21
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 32 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43
Allen Iverson 48
JR Smith 20 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 33 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 48
JR Smith 19 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 33


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 49 +
JR Smith 19 
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 33


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 43
Allen Iverson 50 +
JR Smith 18 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 33


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 18 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 34 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 17 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 34


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 45 +
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 16 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 34


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 15 -
Steve Blake 18
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 34


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 46 
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 15 
Steve Blake 17 -
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 35 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 49
JR Smith 14 -
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 35


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 50 -
JR Smith 14 
Steve Blake 17 
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 35


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 50 
JR Smith 13 -
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 18
Nene 35


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 50
JR Smith 13 
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 17 -
Nene 36 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 50
JR Smith 13
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 16 -
Nene 37 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 49-
JR Smith 13
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 17+ 
Nene 37


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 50 +
JR Smith 13
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 37


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 50 
JR Smith 12 -
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 37


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 50
JR Smith 11 -
Steve Blake 17
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 37


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 48 
Allen Iverson 50
JR Smith 11 
Steve Blake 16 -
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 38 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 50
JR Smith 10 -
Steve Blake 16 
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 38


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 51 +
JR Smith 10 
Steve Blake 16 
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 38


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 52 +
JR Smith 10 
Steve Blake 16 
Marcus Camby 17
Nene 38


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 52 
JR Smith 10
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16 -
Nene 39 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 53 +
JR Smith 10
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16 
Nene 39


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 53 
JR Smith 9 -
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 54 - 
JR Smith 9 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 55 +
JR Smith 9 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 + 
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 8 -
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 9 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 44 -
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 10 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 11 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 42 -
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 12 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 55
JR Smith 8 -
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39

Dunno why you did it like 5 times in like 3 minutes??


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 42 -
Allen Iverson 55
JR Smith 12 +
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 39


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 42 
Allen Iverson 54-
JR Smith 12 
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 17+
Nene 39


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 54
JR Smith 12
Steve Blake 16 
Marcus Camby 16 -
Nene 40 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 43 +
Allen Iverson 54
JR Smith 11 -
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16 
Nene 40


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 54
JR Smith 10 -
Steve Blake 16
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 40


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 44 
Allen Iverson 54
JR Smith 10 
Steve Blake 15 -
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 41 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 44 
Allen Iverson 53-
JR Smith 11+ 
Steve Blake 15 
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 41


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 44 
Allen Iverson 53
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 14 -
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 42 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 44 
Allen Iverson 52-
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 15+
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 42


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 53 +
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 16
Nene 42


----------



## mini_iverson213

Carmelo Anthony 43 
Allen Iverson 54 +
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15 -
Nene 42


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 54 
JR Smith 10 -
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15 
Nene 42


----------



## ballistixxx

Carmelo Anthony 45 +
Allen Iverson 54 
JR Smith 11+
Steve Blake 15
Marcus Camby 15 
Nene 42


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 45
Allen Iverson 55 +
JR Smith 11+
Steve Blake 14 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 42


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 45
Allen Iverson 55 
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 14 
Marcus Camby 14 -
Nene 42 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 45
Allen Iverson 55
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 13 -
Marcus Camby 14 
Nene 43 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 44 -
Allen Iverson 56 +
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 13 
Marcus Camby 14 
Nene 43


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 56 
JR Smith 11
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13 -
Nene 44 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 45 +
Allen Iverson 56
JR Smith 10 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13 
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 56
JR Smith 9 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 57 +
JR Smith 9 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 57 
JR Smith 8 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 58 + 
JR Smith 8 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 + 
Allen Iverson 58 
JR Smith 7 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 - 
Allen Iverson 59 +
JR Smith 7 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 59
JR Smith 6 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 59
JR Smith 5 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 59
JR Smith 4 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 60 +
JR Smith 4 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 13
Nene 44


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 60 
JR Smith 4 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12 -
Nene 45 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 61 +
JR Smith 4 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12 
Nene 45


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 61 
JR Smith 3 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 62 +
JR Smith 3 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 63 +
JR Smith 3 
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 63 
JR Smith 2 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 63
JR Smith 1 -
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 62-
JR Smith 2+
Steve Blake 13
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 45


----------



## southnc

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 62
JR Smith 2
Steve Blake 14 +
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 63+
JR Smith 2
Steve Blake 14 
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 63
JR Smith 1 -
Steve Blake 14
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 63
JR Smith 0 - SRRY JR
Steve Blake 14
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 63
Steve Blake 13 -
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44

It's so hard to eliminate these guys.


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 50 +
Allen Iverson 63
Steve Blake 12 -
Marcus Camby 12
Nene 44

It's so hard to eliminate these guys.


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 50 
Allen Iverson 62-
Steve Blake 12 
Marcus Camby 13+
Nene 44


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 50 
Allen Iverson 61-
Steve Blake 12 
Marcus Camby 14+
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 51 +
Allen Iverson 61
Steve Blake 11 -
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 50 -
Allen Iverson 62 +
Steve Blake 11 
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 44


----------



## southnc

Carmelo Anthony 49 -
Allen Iverson 62
Steve Blake 12 +
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 50 +
Allen Iverson 62
Steve Blake 11 -
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 51 +
Allen Iverson 62
Steve Blake 10 -
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 44


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 51 
Allen Iverson 61-
Steve Blake 10 
Marcus Camby 15+
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 50 -
Allen Iverson 62 +
Steve Blake 10 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 50
Allen Iverson 63 +
Steve Blake 9 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 49 -
Allen Iverson 64 +
Steve Blake 9 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 65 +
Steve Blake 9 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 65 
Steve Blake 8 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 66 +
Steve Blake 8 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 66 
Steve Blake 7 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 44


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 49 
Allen Iverson 66 
Steve Blake 6 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 45 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 67 +
Steve Blake 6 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 45


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 68 +
Steve Blake 6 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 45


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 67 -
Steve Blake 6 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 46+


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 68 +
Steve Blake 5 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 46


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 67- 
Steve Blake 6+
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 46


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 47
Allen Iverson 67
Steve Blake 5 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 68 +
Steve Blake 5 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 68 
Steve Blake 4 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 69 +
Steve Blake 4 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 69 
Steve Blake 3 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 70 +
Steve Blake 3 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 47


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 46
Allen Iverson 70
Steve Blake 2 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 46
Allen Iverson 69-
Steve Blake 3 +
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48 

SAVE STEVE BLAKE!


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 70 +
Steve Blake 3 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 44 -
Allen Iverson 71 +
Steve Blake 3 
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 45 +
Allen Iverson 71
Steve Blake 2 -
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48


----------



## southnc

Carmelo Anthony 45
Allen Iverson 70 -
Steve Blake 3 +
Marcus Camby 15
Nene 48


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 46 +
Allen Iverson 70
Steve Blake 3
Marcus Camby 14 -
Nene 48


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 70
Steve Blake 2 -
Marcus Camby 14 
Nene 48


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 70
Steve Blake 1 -
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 48


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 70
Steve Blake 0 -
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 48


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 71 +
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 48


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 71 
Marcus Camby 14
Nene 47 -

NOO, my 4 favourite Nuggets, not sure who to take away, but Camby is in my top 3, so I'm gonna have to take Nene, sorry buddy.


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 49
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 13 -
Nene 48 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 49
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 12 -
Nene 49 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 49
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 11 -
Nene 50 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 49
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 10 -
Nene 51 +


----------



## f22egl

Carmelo Anthony 48
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 11 +
Nene 50 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 48
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 10 -
Nene 51 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 50 +
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 10
Nene 50 - 

I plussed 2 because f22egl took away one and subtracted from nene aswell.


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 51 +
Allen Iverson 71
Marcus Camby 10
Nene 49 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 50 -
Allen Iverson 72 +
Marcus Camby 10
Nene 49


----------



## Sliccat

Carmelo Anthony 50
Allen Iverson 73 +
Marcus Camby 9-
Nene 49


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 51 +
Allen Iverson 73 
Marcus Camby 9
Nene 48 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 50 -
Allen Iverson 74 +
Marcus Camby 9
Nene 48


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 49 -
Allen Iverson 75 +
Marcus Camby 9
Nene 48


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 49 
Allen Iverson 75 
Marcus Camby 8 -
Nene 49 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 76 +
Marcus Camby 8 
Nene 49


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 77 +
Marcus Camby 8 
Nene 49


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 78 +
Marcus Camby 8 
Nene 49


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 78 
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 48 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 48 +
Allen Iverson 78
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 47 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 49 +
Allen Iverson 78
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 46 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 48 -
Allen Iverson 78
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 47 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 48 
Allen Iverson 77-
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 48+


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 47 -
Allen Iverson 78 +
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 48


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 77-
Marcus Camby 9+
Nene 48


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 47 
Allen Iverson 76-
Marcus Camby 10+
Nene 48


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 77 +
Marcus Camby 10
Nene 48


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 46
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 9 -
Nene 49 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 47 +
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 9 
Nene 48 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 46 -
Allen Iverson 78 +
Marcus Camby 9 
Nene 48


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 45 -
Allen Iverson 78 
Marcus Camby 9
Nene 49 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 45 
Allen Iverson 77-
Marcus Camby 10+
Nene 49


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 45
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 9 -
Nene 50 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 44 -
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 9 
Nene 51 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 8 -
Nene 52 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 76-
Marcus Camby 9+
Nene 52


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 8 -
Nene 53 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 77 +
Marcus Camby 8 
Nene 53


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 77 
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 52 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 77 
Marcus Camby 8
Nene 53 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 44 +
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 7 -
Nene 53


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 44
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 6 -
Nene 54 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 43 -
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 6 
Nene 55 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 43
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 5 -
Nene 56 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 42 -
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 5 
Nene 57 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 76-
Marcus Camby 6+ 
Nene 57


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 5 -
Nene 58 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 41 -
Allen Iverson 77 +
Marcus Camby 5 
Nene 58


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 42 +
Allen Iverson 77 
Marcus Camby 5
Nene 57 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 4 -
Nene 58 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 41 -
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 4 
Nene 59 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 41
Allen Iverson 77
Marcus Camby 3 -
Nene 60 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 42+
Allen Iverson 76-
Marcus Camby 3 
Nene 60


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 42
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 2 -
Nene 61 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 41 -
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 2 
Nene 62 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 41
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 1 -
Nene 63 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 41
Allen Iverson 76
Marcus Camby 0 -
Nene 64 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 42 +
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 63 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 41 -
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 64 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 40 -
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 65 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 39 -
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 66 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 40 +
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 65 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 39 -
Allen Iverson 76
Nene 66 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 38 - 
Allen Iverson 77 +
Nene 66


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 39+
Allen Iverson 77 
Nene 65 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 40+
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 64 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 39 -
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 65 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 39 -
Allen Iverson 78 +
Nene 64 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 38 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 65 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 37 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 66 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 36 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 67 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 37 +
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 66 -


----------



## PFortyy

Carmelo Anthony 38 +
Allen Iverson 78
Zarko Cabarkapa 12
Nene 65 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 37 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 66 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 37 
Allen Iverson 79 +
Nene 65 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 36 -
Allen Iverson 79 
Nene 66 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 35 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 67 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 34 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 68 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 33 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 69 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 33 
Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 68 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 32 -
Allen Iverson 80 
Nene 69 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 31 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 70 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 30 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 71 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 30 
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 70 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 31 + 
Allen Iverson 80-
Nene 70


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 30 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 71 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 30
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 70 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 29 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 71 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 28 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 72 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 71 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 29 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 71 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 30 +
Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 71


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 29 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 72 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 30 +
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 71 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 29 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 72 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 28 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 73 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 27 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 74 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 28 +
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 73 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 27 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 74 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 26 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 75 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 26 
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 74 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 26
Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 75 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 80 
Nene 76 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 26 +
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 75 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 27+
Allen Iverson 79-
Nene 75


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 26 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 76 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 77 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 24 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 78 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 23 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 79 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 23 
Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 78 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 23
Allen Iverson 79 -
Nene 79 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 24 +
Allen Iverson 79 
Nene 78 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 25 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 77 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 26 +
Allen Iverson 78 -
Nene 77


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 78 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 26+
Allen Iverson 77-
Nene 78


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 25 -
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 79 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 24 -
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 80 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 25+
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 79-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 24 -
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 80 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 25 +
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 79 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 24 -
Allen Iverson 77
Nene 80 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 24 
Allen Iverson 78 +
Nene 79 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 23 -
Allen Iverson 78 
Nene 80 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 24 +
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 79 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 23 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 80 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 24+
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 79-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 23 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 80 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 22 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 81 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 21 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 82 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 20 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 83 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 19 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 84 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 20 +
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 83 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 19 -
Allen Iverson 78
Nene 84 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 19 
Allen Iverson 79 +
Nene 83 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 20 +
Allen Iverson 79 
Nene 82 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 21 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 81 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 22 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 80 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 21 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 81 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 20 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 82 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 19 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 83 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 18 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 84 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 18 
Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 83 -


----------



## X-Factor

Carmelo Anthony 17 [-]
Allen Iverson 81 [+]
Nene 83


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 18 +
Allen Iverson 81 
Nene 82 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 19 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 81 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 18 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 82 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 17 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 83 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 84 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 83 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 84 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 15 
Allen Iverson 82 +
Nene 84 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 82 
Nene 83 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 84 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 81-
Nene 84


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 80-
Nene 85


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 87 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 85 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 79-
Nene 86


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 16
Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 85 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 15 
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 85 -


----------



## X-Factor

Carmelo Anthony 14 [-]
Allen Iverson 82 [+]
Nene 85


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 13 -
Allen Iverson 82 
Nene 86 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 14 +
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 85 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 84 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 83 -


----------



## Karolis

Carmelo Anthony 16 
Allen Iverson 81 (-)
Nene 84 (+)

I just want Nene to win


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 86 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15+
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 86 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15+
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 86 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 80-
Nene 86


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 87 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 -


----------



## Sliccat

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 86


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 13 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 87 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 14 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 86 -


----------



## Karolis

Carmelo Anthony 14
Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 87 +

GO NENE


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15+
Allen Iverson 80 
Nene 86-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 87 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15+
Allen Iverson 79-
Nene 87


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 88 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 13 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 89 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 14+
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 88-

I love em all, but Melo is the man!


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 14
Allen Iverson 80+
Nene 87-


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 15+
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 87 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 86 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 85 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 86 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 87 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 86 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 85 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 18 +
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 84 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 17 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 85 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 86 +

Melo4life gave Carmelo Anthony two extra points yesterday, so I fixed it.


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 85-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 79
Nene 86 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 15 
Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 85 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 16+
Allen Iverson 80 
Nene 84-


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 85 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 86 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 14 
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 85 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 15 +
Allen Iverson 81 
Nene 84 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 16 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 83 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 17 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 82 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 83 +


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 17+
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 82-


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 16 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 83 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 15 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 84 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 14 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 85 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 13 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 86 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 12 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 87 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 11 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 88 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 12 +
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 87 -


----------



## darth-horax

Carmelo Anthony 13 +
Allen Iverson 80-
Nene 87


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 12 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 88 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 11 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 89 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 10 -
Allen Iverson 80
Nene 90 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 10 
Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 89 -


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 11 +
Allen Iverson 81 
Nene 88 -


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 10 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 89 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 9 -
Allen Iverson 81
Nene 90 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Carmelo Anthony 9 
Allen Iverson 82 +
Nene 89 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 8 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 90 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 7 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 91 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 6 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 92 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 5 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 93 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 4 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 94 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 3 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 95 +


----------



## melo4life

Carmelo Anthony 4 +
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 94 -


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 3 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 95 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 2 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 96 +


----------



## Lakers138

Carmelo Anthony 1 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 97 +


----------



## ¹²³

Carmelo Anthony 0 -
Allen Iverson 82
Nene 98 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 83 +
Nene 97 -


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 82 -
Nene 98 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 81 -
Nene 99 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 100 +


----------



## Dean the Master

Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 99 -


Can't believe Melo is gone.


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 100 +


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson 79 (-)
Nene 101 (+)*
Von Wafer 15


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 80 +
Nene 100 -
Von Wafer 15
Anthony Carter 15


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 81 +
Nene 100 
Von Wafer 15
Anthony Carter 14-


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 80 -
Nene 101 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 79 -
Nene 101 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 78 -
Nene 102 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 77 -
Nene 103 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 76 -
Nene 104 +


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson 75 (-)*
Nene 104
*Von Wafer 16 (+)*
Anthony Carter 14


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 74 -
Nene 105 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 75 +
Nene 104 -

Let's go A.I.!!!!!


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 74 -
Nene 105 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 73 -
Nene 106 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 74 +
Nene 105 -


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 75 +
Nene 104 -


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 76 +
Nene 103 -


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 75 -
Nene 104 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 74 -
Nene 105 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 73 -
Nene 106 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 72 -
Nene 107 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 73 +
Nene 108 -


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 72 -
Nene 109 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 71 -
Nene 110 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 70 -
Nene 111 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 71+
Nene 110-


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 72 +
Nene 109 -


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 71 -
Nene 110 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 72 +
Nene 109 -


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 71 -
Nene 110 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 70 -
Nene 111 +


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 69 -
Nene 112 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 68 -
Nene 113 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 69 -
Nene 112 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 67 -
Nene 115 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 66 -
Nene 116 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 65 -
Nene 117 +


----------



## Zuca

Allen Iverson 65
Nene 117
*Von Wafer 17 (+)
Anthony Carter 13 (-)*

Go Wafer!


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 64 -
Nene 118 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 63 - Had a bad series, so he is going...
Nene 119 +


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 62 - 
Nene 120 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 61 -
Nene 121 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 60 -
Nene 122 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 59 -
Nene 123 +


----------



## Zuca

*Allen Iverson 58 (-)*
Nene 123
*Von Wafer 18 (+)*
Anthony Carter 13


Stop cutting Wafer and Carter from the game! They're Nuggets players and have earned this spot here!


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 57 -
Nene 124 +


----------



## X-Factor

Allen Iverson 56 [-]
Nene 125 [+]


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 57 +
Nene 124 -


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 56 -
Nene 125 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 55 -
Nene 126 +

Just let it die. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 56 +
Nene 125 -


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 55 -
Nene 126 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 54 -
Nene 127 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 53 -
Nene 128 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 52 -
Nene 129 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 51 -
Nene 130 +


----------



## X-Factor

Allen Iverson 50 [-]
Nene 131 [+]


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 49 -
Nene 132 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 48 -
Nene 133 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 47 -
Nene 134 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 46 -
Nene 135 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 45 -
Nene 136 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 44 -
Nene 137 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 43 -
Nene 138 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 42 -
Nene 139 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 41 -
Nene 140 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 40 -
Nene 141 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 39 -
Nene 142 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 38 -
Nene 143 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 37 -
Nene 144 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 36 -
Nene 145 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 35 -
Nene 146 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 36 -
Nene 147 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 35 -
Nene 148 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 34 -
Nene 149 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 33 -
Nene 150 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 32 -
Nene 151 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 31 -
Nene 152 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 30 -
Nene 153 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 29 -
Nene 154 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 28 -
Nene 155 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 27 -
Nene 156 +


----------



## PFortyy

Allen Iverson 28 +
Nene 155 -


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 27-
Nene 156+


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 26 -
Nene 157 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 25 -
Nene 158 +


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 24 -
Nene 159 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 23 -
Nene 160 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 22 -
Nene 161 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 21 -
Nene 162 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 20 -
Nene 163 +


----------



## JasonKidd5

Allen Iverson 19 -
Nene 164 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 18 -
Nene 165 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 17 -
Nene 166 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 16 -
Nene 167 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 15 -
Nene 168 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 14 -
Nene 169 +


----------



## darth-horax

Allen Iverson 13 -
Nene 170 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 13 -
Nene 170 +


----------



## darth-horax

that was weird...

AI 12-
Nene 171+


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 11 -
Nene 172 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 10 -
Nene 173 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 9 -
Nene 172 +

Let's do it, 9 to go.


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 8 -
Nene 173 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 7 -
Nene 174 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 6 -
Nene 175 +


----------



## melo4life

Allen Iverson 5 -
Nene 176 +


----------



## ¹²³

Allen Iverson 4 -
Nene 177 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 3 -
Nene 178 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 2 -
Nene 179 +


----------



## Karolis

Allen Iverson 1 -
Nene 180 +


----------



## Lakers138

Allen Iverson 0 -
Nene 181 +

Nene Wins.


----------



## Karolis

Allen Iverson (-1) -
Nene (182) +

lol


----------



## X-Factor

How did Nene end up with such a weird number?


----------



## Zuca

*Von Wafer 18 (+)
Nene 180 (-)*
Anthony Carter 13


----------

